
Ask HN: Is there an HN for optimists? - RKoutnik
The last few months have been pretty rough for us liberal optimists. HN used to be a solace for me where I can read about the folks building the future &amp; get inspired. I&#x27;m tired of the endless semantic bickering and want to dwell someplace where taking risks is valued above never failing.<p>Is there still somewhere like that on our great internets?  Contact info is in my profile if you&#x27;re not comfortable sharing details publicly.<p>EDIT: I couldn&#x27;t ask for a more perfect juxtaposition :D<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;rkoutnik&#x2F;status&#x2F;820284756315226112
======
charlesism
HackerNews was much more optimistic only three or four years back. It used to
be full of posts about "smart toothpicks disrupting the dental industry" etc.
I found it a little nauseating.

The last few years, for some reason, the tone here seems to be a bit more
jaded.

I love HN the way it _currently_ is. People here are polite and sane, but
there is enough skepticism that the site is no longer full of ridiculous
garbage.

99% of the internet is content to work itself up over press releases, hype,
and shoddy reporting. HN is the one site I go to where people have level
heads.

------
natch
Not sure if it's too meta to comment on whether true optimism can draw on
constructive negativity as one of its mechanisms for self reinforcement, but
here goes...

Sometimes feedback that points out problems is misinterpreted.

I find that when presented with a new idea (either from outside, or it could
be my own brain coming up with it) my first inclination is to ask: OK, what
obstacles do we have to tackle to make this real? Those obstacles represent a
todo list of steps. Looked at one way, they can seem negative. Looked at
another way, they can seem like the fundamental tools of a true optimist.

(What do I mean by "true" optimist? I mean someone who views possibilities in
a pragmatic way and wants to figure out how things can happen despite
obstacles, rather than just hoping the problems will vanish.)

On HN, the new ideas (and recycled ones) flow fast and furious. As does the
negative feedback. And also some gratuitous negativity, unfortunately, as you
point out.

I hope you find what you are looking for. In the meantime I find HN to still
be pretty decent.

------
jswrenn
Lobsters ([http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs)) is much lower volume than HN,
but it's a community I'm glad to be a part of, nonetheless. The comments tend
to be far more positive than they are here on HN.

I've sent you an invite!

Edit: added missing 'e' to URL.

~~~
tomascot
Is the URL right? Firefox mobile for Android cant load the page

~~~
up_so_floating
Should be [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

------
achariam
I've been feeling the same way for the past several months. So I decided to
build a community that reflects that. Just started inviting a few friends and
co-workers to a private beta. There's a little more info over at
[https://www.elyxel.com](https://www.elyxel.com)

~~~
bakztfuture
Can I get an invite?

~~~
achariam
Sure thing, feel free to send me an email. I tried looking and couldn't find
yours on your profile.

------
rcavezza
Happier might be the closest thing that currently exists:
[https://www.happier.com/app/community](https://www.happier.com/app/community)

------
tyingq
Your own comment history has plenty of criticism in it. Not unwarranted
criticism (from the few I read), but certainly not exclusively
inspirational/optimistic replies.

Trying not to be too cynical, but it looks like you're really looking for a
community of exclusively like minded peers vs optimism. Not sure how you do
that across a broad space of topics.

------
RodericDay
I am exactly the opposite. I am jaded and cynical despise when people engage
in what some people derisively call 'techno-utopianism'.

As such, I think maybe you would enjoy reddit.com/r/futurism.

------
chmod775
Are you sure it is wise to surround yourself with people who explicitly share
the same views as opposed to a more diverse community?

The term echo chamber springs to mind.

~~~
lclarkmichalek
HN isn't particularly diverse in its negativity.

------
PaulHoule
Tip o'Niell liberal or The Economist liberal?

------
mannykannot
It would never work.

------
Jdam
Just filter HN by posts about Rust and you'll only find optimism/fanboism.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Doubtful :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13385530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13385530)

